# PC version of Burnout™ Paradise: The Ultimate Box for FREE



## dice (Dec 24, 2010)

PC version of Burnout™ Paradise: The Ultimate Box - Download legally for FREE: http://bit.ly/efp5SK and Merry Christmas!

- edit

I assume this will only work for those within the UK/Europe.

I also assume that this is a site error (could be wrong) but the game works.

- edit2



			
				whoomph said:
			
		

> The link in first post didn't work for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## raulpica (Dec 24, 2010)

CRAAAAAAAAAAAAP

Bought it for almost 8€ on Steam weeks ago (a friend of mine told me it wouldn't be discounted MORE than that). ...And I don't even like it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Actually, the link doesn't work for me, and I see it for 4€ here: http://eastore.ea.com/DRHM/store?Action=Di...uctID=106479900 (might be in italian, beware 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2010)

Must be for the EU only.
The price is listed as $14 for me.


----------



## Berthenk (Dec 24, 2010)

Nah, 4 bucks here. € 4,01, to be precise.


----------



## CrimsonFist (Dec 24, 2010)

No longer working, link leads to an empty basket and the store page shows a price.


----------



## Deleted_171835 (Dec 24, 2010)

Must be for the EU only.
The price is listed as $14 for me.


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 24, 2010)

Price is listed as $14.95 for me. Lucky Europeans. x__x


----------



## dice (Dec 24, 2010)

It still works for me, I'll even take a few screen shots (and yes I've cleared my cache).


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 24, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> It still works for me, I'll even take a few screen shots (and yes I've cleared my cache).


I hope USA gets it too. I hate pirating PC games.


----------



## dice (Dec 24, 2010)




----------



## updowners (Dec 25, 2010)

Spoiler











Nope.


----------



## Minox (Dec 25, 2010)

Shows up as being 24.5 sek (~2.5 Euro), seems like a decent price but it's not free :


----------



## mameks (Dec 25, 2010)

It's UK only.


----------



## Jolan (Dec 25, 2010)

0 euro, not in UK, but don't plan to download it.


----------



## Law (Dec 25, 2010)

They must have fixed it because it's reporting £2.49 for me






 might grab it anyway


edit: I don't really want to have to install the EA download manager though, so I guess I won't bother.


----------



## dice (Dec 25, 2010)

Must have been very lucky then 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




- edit 

It still works for me lol!

I've even tried the link on another browser


----------



## luke_c (Dec 25, 2010)

I grabbed it earlier aswell, price is still free aswell for me.


----------



## ojsinnerz. (Dec 25, 2010)

Canadian reporting here. Shows up at 14.99.


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 25, 2010)

ojsinnerz. said:
			
		

> Canadian reporting here. Shows up at 14.99.


Canadian reporting here. Shows up at $14.95.


----------



## Delta517 (Dec 25, 2010)

I cant get it to work either. I live in Norway. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




EDIT: Tried proxy too, but no luck.


----------



## whoomph (Dec 25, 2010)

I'm in Britain but getting "Promo Price: £2.49 incl. VAT"


----------



## R2DJ (Dec 25, 2010)

whoomph said:
			
		

> I'm in Britain but getting "Promo Price: £2.49 incl. VAT"


Same here


----------



## rockstar99 (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn only Europe, I really want this


----------



## bowlofspiders (Dec 25, 2010)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> Damn only Europe, I really want this


Only certain parts of England it seems.


----------



## Eighteen (Dec 25, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> PC version of Burnout™ Paradise: The Ultimate Box - Download legally for FREE: http://bit.ly/efp5SK and Merry Christmas!
> 
> - edit
> 
> ...


Yaaaaay Legally free game!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Gooood news 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




And merry X-mass to you too diiiiice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And the rest of the temp too of course


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 25, 2010)

Damn, for me about $50.90


----------



## whoomph (Dec 26, 2010)

The link in first post didn't work for me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THIS link does...


----------



## Quincy (Dec 26, 2010)

Shows 6 euro here

UK only I guess


----------



## Jax (Dec 26, 2010)

5,95 € in Portugal!

Already have it on Steam, though...


----------



## Chanser (Dec 26, 2010)

Got mine for free, played alot on the 360 version.


----------



## updowners (Dec 26, 2010)

Got it for free after using a proxy :3


----------



## Vidboy10 (Dec 26, 2010)

>UK/EU only.

As cartman would say.
"Lame dude, LAME!!!"


----------



## coolbho3000 (Dec 26, 2010)

These instructions just worked for me 5 minutes ago in the US. You need a UK proxy and the link here: http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/er...ut_paradise_pc/


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Dec 26, 2010)

Verified working, although it's slightly lame that non-UK people can proxy around it. :c
...just kidding, enjoy eeeeeet


----------



## deathking (Dec 26, 2010)

would be nice if you could use the code to unlock it in steam


----------



## DaRk_ViVi (Dec 26, 2010)

Just used a Proxy and got it. Thanks! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Already had it on my Xbox, but Free is free. XD


----------



## Dter ic (Dec 26, 2010)

soo whats the minimum requiremrnts to run this game?


----------



## Goli (Dec 26, 2010)

An easy proxy to use is this:
http://www.docoja.com/blue
In that website insert this:
http://www.hotukdeals.com/visit?m=15038&q=834553
Worked for me, and I'm in South America!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Goli said:
			
		

> An easy proxy to use is this:
> http://www.docoja.com/blue
> In that website insert this:
> http://www.hotukdeals.com/visit?m=15038&q=834553
> Worked for me, and I'm in South America!




uhm,...EA is asking me for info....woulden't have got this far without that proxy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




now in order for EA feds not to elbow rush my door down for fraud...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what I put in?


----------



## Goli (Dec 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fake stuff, or real stuff, I dunno.
This "glitch" has spread on tons of message boards so a ton of people must have already done this. I doubt EA will hunt each and every person...


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Goli said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just put in a fake name and address, not every single detail it asks for is marked as required (such as the post code).

Name: Sherlock Holmes
Address: 221B Baker Street, London

They'll have you believe you're british!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Law said:
			
		

> stanleyopar2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Schweet!....but now they ask for EA manager......any obstacles with this? ...

oh...and I quoted your post...piss off


----------



## ecko (Dec 26, 2010)

cool, i could do it without proxy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tip dice and everyone else in this thread


----------



## dice (Dec 26, 2010)

I've read that the game will only work if you download it through the download manager (which is what I did) but it's up to you.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Downloading now!!

it's been a while since I got a PC game free FOR REAL


----------



## Eon-Rider (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for this. I had to use the proxy in this thread but all is good.

So what is this game exactly? xD


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

Eon-Rider said:
			
		

> Thanks for this. I had to use the proxy in this thread but all is good.
> 
> So what is this game exactly? xD



RACAEN, CRASHAEN, BURNAEN.


----------



## Ace (Dec 26, 2010)

Downloading as we speak, at 85%. I'm gonna check if there isn't some way to retrieve the serial code and use it in Steam, instead.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

Ace Faith said:
			
		

> Downloading as we speak, at 85%. I'm gonna check if there isn't some way to retrieve the serial code and use it in Steam, instead.




if you find anything about that...let me know!


even though mine is modded with the uNdEaD HaCk to play Braid free, team fortress , and some other ones...I might disable it to play this


----------



## DarkWay (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the info 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love freebies.


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 26, 2010)

while downloading...there is a "I" Button

there is a license key there...maybe Steam can use...it...idk o__O


----------



## MasterPenguin (Dec 26, 2010)

Steam doesn't accept CD keys for Burnout.


----------



## updowners (Dec 26, 2010)

dice said:
			
		

> I've read that the game will only work if you download it through the download manager (which is what I did) but it's up to you.



I used the trial from here and it worked fine. I didn't test it online though.


----------



## Law (Dec 26, 2010)

Seems to work online. I haven't tried playing with anybody yet, but it connected and found games just fine.


----------



## Pendor (Dec 26, 2010)

MasterPenguin said:
			
		

> Steam doesn't accept CD keys for Burnout.



This.

Here's a list of supported games.


----------



## prowler (Dec 26, 2010)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> - Graphics card: 128 MB Video card with Pixel Shader 3.0


This is where I fail, I think mine only supports Pixel Shader 2.0.

I might get it for 360 though.


----------



## scrtmstr (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks for the tip, I'm downloading right now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for the tip dice


----------



## CarbonX13 (Dec 27, 2010)

I feel kind of guilty for getting this despite being outside the UK... but they were giving it out for free right?


----------



## kiafazool (Dec 27, 2010)

yay i got it
ill download it tommorow
atleast i "purchased" it (if you know what i mean)


----------



## _Chaz_ (Dec 27, 2010)

kiafazool said:
			
		

> yay i got it
> ill download it tommorow
> atleast i "purchased" it (if you know what i mean)


Sure we do.

You went to a store either online or offline and exchanged a set amount of your nation's currency for a physical or data-based copy of the game in question. Everyone does it from time to time.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Dec 27, 2010)

stanleyopar2000 said:
			
		

> Ace Faith said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



When the fuck did they change it to uNdEaD HaCk isnt it just Undead Patch.


----------



## ZeroTm (Dec 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> kiafazool said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Blasphemy!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

oOps.

looks like the promotion or glitch was fixed...its up for £4.99 now 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Good thing I got mine the last day...this game is EPIC!

especially "ShowTime" mode where the car becomes a deadly and lethal missile at oncoming traffic XD


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (Dec 30, 2010)

BUMP  X2

SOMEBODY NEEDS TO EDIT/ LOCK/ REMOVE THIS TOPIC.

This Does not Work anymore.


----------

